#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Χρονοδιάγραμμα δημοσίων έργων

## milt

μετά από την υπόγραφή σύμβασης καλούμαστε να καταθέσουμε ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα εργασιών......

με μορφή πίνακα....

1) οι περιγραφόμενες εργασίες πρέπει να είναι αυτές με την ανάλυση και την αρίθμηση του προϋπολογισμού -τιμολογίου?? τι συνηθίζεται στα δημόσια έργα....(για μικρά μιλάω) 
ή
μπορώ να φτιάξω δικές μου κατηγορίες εργασιών με σύντμηση ή περαιτέρω ανάλυση εργασιών??

2) ο χρόνος αναλύεται σε....μέρες...εβδομάδες.....μήνες.....φαντάζομαι έχει να κάνει με την διάρκεια του έργου......πχ ένα έργο συμβατικής διάρκειας 2 μηνών θα το αναλύατε σε οκτώ εβδομάδες χρονικά....???? δηλάδή περίοδος χρόνου η εβδομάδα.....??? ένα έργο χρόνων σε μήνες κτλ......

----------


## CFAK

Το χρονοδιάγραμμα είναι σημαντικό κυρίως ως προς την χρονική ακρίβεια αποπεράτωσης των επιμέρους εργασιών, (ώστε να συντάσεις τους διαδοχικούς λογαριασμούς των εκτελεσμένων και να πληρώνεσαι), καθώς αν εγκριθεί από τον κύριο του έργου και υπάρχουν αποκλίσεις χρονικές στην πορεία του έργου είναι αιτία για έκπτωση του αναδόχου, κατάπτωση της εγγυητικής κλπ...

Οι επιμέρους εργασίες δεν χρειάζεται να ακολουθούν τους τίτλους των άρθρων των τιμολογίων. Για παράδειγμα θα γράψεις χρόνος αποπεράτωσης φέρουσας κατασκευής 2 μήνες (όχι αναλυτικά άρθρα εκσκαφών, σκυροδεμάτων, ξυλοτύπων κλπ..)

Σταθμούς στο χρονοδιάγραμμα να θέσεις τις πιθανές ενδιάμεσες αδειοδοτήσεις και να τις χαρακτηρίσεις ως χρονικά σημεία (χωρίς χρονική διάρκεια) γιατί πιθανόν μια αδειοδότηση να μην εξαρτάται καθόλου από εσένα...

Αυτά από την μικρή μου πείρα..

----------

milt, Xάρης

----------

